# greetings



## thekuntawman (Oct 22, 2010)

hello everyone

i havent been on the message boards in a long time. just wanted to stop by and say hello. most of the forums are pretty slow these days! is it because everybody is practicing more now?  :karate:


----------



## stickarts (Oct 22, 2010)

great to see you posting!


----------



## seasoned (Oct 22, 2010)

thekuntawman said:


> hello everyone
> 
> i havent been on the message boards in a long time. just wanted to stop by and say hello. most of the forums are pretty slow these days! is it because everybody is practicing more now? :karate:


 Welcome back again. Things are slow, but they will start up again with the "I told you so's", after the midterm elections. Also, we all could train more.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 22, 2010)

Yes it is and welcome back, enjoy.


----------



## geezer (Oct 22, 2010)

thekuntawman said:


> hello everyone
> 
> i havent been on the message boards in a long time. just wanted to stop by and say hello. most of the forums are pretty slow these days! is it because everybody is practicing more now? :karate:


 
Things _are _slow... here and over on FMATalk too. Sometimes it's worth putting up with a a troll or two just to get things going. Or some videos. that's always good.


----------

